# Target has Halloween music for $1.00



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

My wife and I over the weekend decided to ramble for a few things and after leaving the Spirit store we went over to the Target. 
When we entered the store they have the $1.00 racks and at the very end I noticed some Scary cd's for a buck. They had 4 of them so I grabbed them up. They also had ol' tyme horror movies as well. Black and white series. Picking them up as well this week. 

Back to the music : 

Creepy Classics : 

1-- Night on Bald Mountian 11:58

2-- Danse McCabre 7:58

3-- March Funebre Des Marionettes 4:08

4-- March of the Gallows 5:12

5-- In the Hall of the Mountian King 2:44 

Total Time : 32:00 

Very Scary Night : 

1-- Witches Sabbath 10:13

2-- Night on Bald Mountian 11:57 

3-- Swan Lake Opening 3:14

4-- Rattling Chains, Ghostly Moans, and Evil Laughter 6:01 

Total Time : 31:25 

Sounds of Halloween : 

1-- Thunder Claps 

2-- Howling Winds 

3-- Rattling Chains 

4-- Frighting Groans and Moans 

5-- Eerie Orchestra 

6-- Blood Curdling Screams 

Total Time : 31:01

Sounds of Horror : 

1-- Pulsating Heartbeats 

2-- Squeaking Doors

3-- Creaking Doors 

4-- Ghostly Moans 

5-- Thunderous Storm 

6-- Screams of Terror 

Total Time : 30:18 

All in all for a $1.00 they were not bad. Classics and some spooky sounds.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

The best one I think is Creepy Classics, all of those have been in my car for weeks...


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I picked up 3 of the 4 over the weekend.......along with a few other things I managed to scrounge up. I think I spent more time in the $1.00 Halloween section than I did in the rest of the store.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool! Thanks for the head's up; I'm going to go today.


----------



## Halloweenville (Oct 9, 2004)

LHALLOW said:


> I think I spent more time in the $1.00 Halloween section than I did in the rest of the store.


Same here. It was a great find. I also picked up a few $1.00 masks for the nieces to play with. I had a ball in that department. 

The music is first rate. I was surprised that the quality was so good. The movies are great fun too. You get two movies and a cartoon on each $1.00 DVD. 
I have them running in my kitchen all day.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for mentioning this. I picked up a CD the other day and a movie. Oh and a black skull candle.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I grabbed all 4; they're really good. I really like the Sounds of Halloween and Sounds of Horror discs. As you said, they each run just over a half hour and are really decent mixes of sound effects and music. Best part: each for a buck!


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

Ive got one of the CDs, not sure which but i was playing it as i was setting props up and it spooked me out a bit.


----------

